# Stink'n mice -- garage door seal...



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Not to be a smart alack but consider a few mouse traps. Cheapo spring type with some peanut butter works for me. Once your traps have not sprung for a few weeks then do your repairs.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I never try to seal a garage... instead try to make it not visit friendly for the mouse with these technique:

1. all things hanging on walls rather than sitting on grounds, as much as possible
2. absolutely no food.

then the poor little guys come in found no where to hide and nothing to eat then left while we are sleeping...


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

bounce dryer sheets work for me. I know people that use them in and around stored cars in old barns and never have any problems. Also moth balls can keep them away


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas...however I DON'T want to live with them...there has to be a way to keep them out of the garage. I'll post a picture of the varmint's chewed in entrance hole in a day or so...been out whit the wife for a maternity leave.


----------



## Cajun1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mouse trap, D-Con, cat, gun. All of these will work, some are less drastic.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I had a mouse problem in my garage a month or so ago. I used snap traps and multicatch traps. I liked the multicatch trap because it would catch more than one at a time and I didn't have to get rid of the mice as often. 

Get rid of anything on the ground, as much as possible. I had a full 20lb bag of bird seed that they went through in about a week.


----------

